# Seafood Diablo BandCollector Style



## BandCollector (Feb 3, 2018)

After checking out Tropics scallop dish I decided to share one with you as well.

When visiting my sister-in-law in Maryland she took my wife and me out to dinner to a restaurant called Timbuktu.  I had a pasta dish called Seafood Diablo. I enjoyed it so much I tried to replicate it and must say I came pretty close.

Seafood Diablo BandCollector Style

Ingredients:
Scallops
Clams
Shrimp
Mussels
Fettuccine
Parsley
Red Pepper Flakes (optional) added to Marinara Sauce
1/4 Cup White Wine
Marinara Sauce (Preferably Home Made)


Homemade Marinara Sauce:
1  28-ounce can whole San Marzano tomatoes
1/4 cup Extra-virgin olive oil
7 garlic cloves, peeled and slivered
Pinch crushed red pepper flakes
1 t kosher salt
1 large fresh basil sprig


Since I am landlocked and my wife will not eat clams or mussels (she calls them bait) and fresh seafood runs on the expensive side, I used frozen scallops and shrimp.  The clams and mussels were canned seafood.

Prepare Marinara Sauce:
Pour tomatoes into a large bowl and crush with your hands.  Pour 1 cup water into can and slosh it around to get tomato juices.  Reserve.

In a large skillet (do not use a deep pot) over medium heat, heat the oil.  When it is hot, add garlic.

As soon as the garlic is sizzling (do not let it brown), add the tomatoes, then the reserved tomato water.  Add the salt and pepper flakes.  Stir.

Place basil sprig, including stem, on the surface (like a flower).  Let it wilt, and then submerge in sauce.  Simmer the sauce until thickened and oil on surface is a deep orange, about 15-20 minutes.  Discard the basil when done.



















Saute the Seafood:

Saute the scallops, clams, shrimp, and mussels in butter and olive oil.  Add white wine and parsley. Continue sauteing until all liquid has reduced.







Place seafood over a bed of Fettuccine and drench in Marinara Sauce.







Simple and delicious!



Enjoy. . . . I surely did!







Need I say more?

John


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 3, 2018)

No pics didn't happen. Just kidding. Sounds like a wonderful meal. I happen to agree with your wife mussels are bait, but I like clams, scallops, and shrimp. 

Chris


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 5, 2018)

That sounds really tasty John, going to have to try this!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 5, 2018)

waterinholebrew said:


> That sounds really tasty John, going to have to try this!




I do believe you will like it!


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 5, 2018)

Sounds good! BTW "diablo" or "diabla" dishes in Mexican restaurants typically use De Arbol peppers. For more info on a peppery tomato-based sauce, look up "Arrabiata"


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 5, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> Sounds good! BTW "diablo" or "diabla" dishes in Mexican restaurants typically use De Arbol peppers. For more info on a peppery tomato-based sauce, look up "Arrabiata"



Thanks Blue,

I do believe that Timbuktu is a seafood restaurant.  But the great thing is that I am always learning something here.  That's why I love this place!

Also, I am making this dish as we speak so I will post pictures with the complete recipe since Chris (aka gmc2003) doesn't believe it exists.  LOL  Pictures Posted 2/5/18

John


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 5, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing the pic's BandCollector. 

I'll give you a point even if you don't post the pic's. The meal just sounds way to good.

Chris


----------



## motocrash (Feb 5, 2018)

Great John! Mr. Wong Chang loves seafood!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 5, 2018)

Pictures have been posted!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 5, 2018)

That just looks awesome.    I can see why that plate is clean.

Nice job


----------



## motocrash (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok..This is the second time people have commented on pics and there are no pics for my viewing pleasure??


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 5, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Ok..This is the second time people have commented on pics and there are no pics for my viewing pleasure??




Sorry for your luck.    HA.    

I can see them not sure why you cant.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 5, 2018)

Dang! Belly buster,there.Looks great and love the amount of garlic.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 5, 2018)

Dunno what happened.I refreshed page twice and second time they were there.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 5, 2018)

c farmer said:


> That just looks awesome.    I can see why that plate is clean.
> 
> Nice job





motocrash said:


> Dang! Belly buster,there.Looks great and love the amount of garlic.



Thanks guys. . . . .You really need to try this recipe.  You won't be dissappointed!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 5, 2018)

Well John, all I can say is that sounds delicious and looks even better.
I'll be trying this some weekend when Miss Linda is away.  I'm the only one who loves seafood.
POINT for this one
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 6, 2018)

Loooookiiiiiin goooooood. Now that's what I'm talking about.

Chris


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 6, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well John, all I can say is that sounds delicious and looks even better.
> I'll be trying this some weekend when Miss Linda is away.  I'm the only one who loves seafood.
> POINT for this one
> Gary



Thanks for the Like (Point) Gary. . . .Enjoy the meal.  Too bad Miss Linda isn't a seafood fan!



gmc2003 said:


> Loooookiiiiiin goooooood. Now that's what I'm talking about.
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris. . . . .Tastes great too!

John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2018)

Awesome meal. Where in MD is this restaurant?

Hey C Farmer that would be an awesome dish in that cast iron pan you have.

Warren


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 6, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome meal. Where in MD is this restaurant?
> 
> Hey C Farmer that would be an awesome dish in that cast iron pan you have.
> 
> Warren



Don't know exactly, I think it is near an airport.  Google Timbuktu and you should be able to find all the information on the place.  It's a nice restaurant. 

John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks John I'm from Md will have to try and find this sounds great.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks   I looked it up and it is near BWI Airport it is about 1 1/2 hours from me. It is on the western shore looks very nice from what I saw on web page.

Wine is missing from recipe page how much bubbly?

Warren


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 6, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wine is missing from recipe page how much bubbly?
> 
> Warren



Don't know what you mean. . . . Do you mean champagne or beer?  They do have beer.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2018)

No when in your post you said saute the seafood and pour in the white wine How much? You don't have wine listed in your ingredients.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2018)

Looks Great, John!!! :)

I Like!

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 6, 2018)

"Wine is missing from recipe page how much bubbly"?

Warren,

I thought you were referring to the restaurant not having wine. . . . They do and also have beer.



HalfSmoked said:


> No when in your post you said saute the seafood and pour in the white wine How much? You don't have wine listed in your ingredients.
> Warren



Most observant of you Warren. . . .Thank you.  I will make that correction.

When I add the white wine it is usually 1/4 Cup.

Thanks again,

John


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 7, 2018)

Great looking dish and thx for posting the step by step, Seafood is a big hit here so I see that happening for our future.... Point...


----------

